# this is out of control



## JoKealoha (Mar 22, 2011)

this article is a 2-3 min read. 
The Associated Press: Reservation dogs roam unchecked; attacks common

but this part makes me sick...


> On the vast Navajo Nation, wildlife and animal control manager Kevin Gleason estimates there are four to five dogs for each of the more than 89,000 households - or as many as 445,000 dogs, most of which roam unchecked, killing livestock and biting people with alarming regularity.


----------



## JoKealoha (Mar 22, 2011)

i just realized this might be better in the lounge. sorry. feel free to move it.


----------



## SideKick (Jul 18, 2011)

I have a hard time believing this. I know some ppl from a reservation and they said dogs tend to have short lives there. If they roam and especially if they take an intrest in the cattle they're shot. Not saying the article is complete bs just that it might be exaggerated


----------

